# Each Enneagram type's "inner survival guide"



## thegirlcandance (Jul 29, 2009)

I went to a enneagram presentation this evening of Helen Palmer, an author of some enneagram books. Her talk was mostly surrounded around the importance of understanding your Enneagram type because that can be a base for understanding your inner "categories" or parts of your ego (thoughts, emotions, past focus, future focus, imagination, etc. etc.). She emphasized how from a developmental standpoint, that in order to evolve in consciousness (or spiritually), we must be able to consciously be aware of our inner dialogue and to be consciously aware of our inner "categories". Like, to realize that you are focused in the past now or that this is an emotion that has risen and what the emotion is.

She actually went in to a whole bunch of detail as to the very interesting history of the enneagram and how it came to be.

Since I'm still in the midst of figuring out my type, the thing that jumped out at me was her statement in how each type has a very different inner dialogue, which is, simply, our ego's survival of defense against the external world.

So this now got me thinking... what is the inner dialogue of each type in various situations? 
One example she made was that for the 5, for example, will fall into the habit of observation and collecting data. It's like they will habitually analyze the world rather than to be in it. They also become anxious and naturally distance themselves due to that anxiety when someone makes wants them to be helpful.
The 9, for instance, will tend to easily relate to each person and accommodate, yet have a little awareness for who they are and what they want. (Personally, I consistently find the 9 type to be so particularly tricky to grasp though because it just sounds like a co-dependent individual to me).

My goal here is to be able to really empathize (actually, probably beyond empathize) with each type and to really understand the internal function and how each type uniquely self-defeats itself from growth. I've been doing it with personality disorders, now this is just one more psychological dimension to grasp.

So lets get a little discussion going! :happy: Any thoughts or ideas on the inner dialogue for each type?? (Keeping in mind that most of us aren't consciously aware of it because it's a habit and feels natural).


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

thegirlcandance said:


> The 9, for instance, will tend to easily relate to each person and accommodate, yet have a little awareness for who they are and what they want. (Personally, I consistently find the 9 type to be so particularly tricky to grasp though because it just sounds like a co-dependent individual to me).


This is not true for all 9's. It's stereotypes like this that made it hard for me to see that I was a 9. 9's are not necessarily any less self-aware than other types. The term "self-forgetting" is rather misleading and has reinforced this stereotype. It is not really that 9's are forgetting themselves, rather they are tuning out pain, stress, and unpleasantness, and as a consequences they are not very present to their lives. Sloth allows them to easily give up on their desires when they become inconvenient, and that, not a lack of self-awareness, is why they may not know what they want. 9's may have very few desires because in their attempt to protect themselves from stress and pain, they have given up on most desires. 

9's are not necessarily accommodating either. This will depend on the individual. 9's tend to appear accommodating on the surface. To some it may even look like they are going along with things they don't really want to do. But 9's will mostly go along with things when they have to or when they genuinely don't mind (though it may be in some cases that sloth has made them not mind). But if they really don't want to do something, they won't go along with it. 9's may not always know what they want, but they do know what they _don't_ want, and can be quite stubborn in their avoidance of those things.

I am not at all co-dependent. I'm very independent and highly value my freedom and autonomy. Some 9's may be co-dependent, but certainly not all. Different 9's will have different ways of avoiding unpleasantness. Some may seek the company of others and depend on being with them to maintain their inner peace. I'm more the opposite. I need my space and freedom in order to feel comfortable.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

This is so interesting, I think you absolutely smacked the nail on the head with the topic. 

I've seen personal growth through the enneagram as having you actually try to get in touch with the core that your integration point integrates to. In other words, start from Podunk Mississippi, shoot for Boston, and reach New York. As a 5, I find that shooting to give to other people out of genuine care actually makes me more of a leader than focusing on trying to be embodied on its own. Maybe my experience is related to the second fix integrating, who knows. But it is a really interesting way of thinking of personal development through type.


----------



## thegirlcandance (Jul 29, 2009)

Silveresque said:


> This is not true for all 9's. It's stereotypes like this that made it hard for me to see that I was a 9. 9's are not necessarily any less self-aware than other types. The term "self-forgetting" is rather misleading and has reinforced this stereotype. *It is not really that 9's are forgetting themselves, rather they are tuning out pain, stress, and unpleasantness, and as a consequences they are not very present to their lives.* Sloth allows them to easily give up on their desires when they become inconvenient, and that, not a lack of self-awareness, is why they may not know what they want. 9's may have very few desires because in their attempt to protect themselves from stress and pain, they have given up on most desires.
> 
> 9's are not necessarily accommodating either. This will depend on the individual. *9's tend to appear accommodating on the surface. To some it may even look like they are going along with things they don't really want to do. But 9's will mostly go along with things when they have to or when they genuinely don't mind (though it may be in some cases that sloth has made them not mind).* But if they really don't want to do something, they won't go along with it. *9's may not always know what they want, but they do know what they don't want, and can be quite stubborn in their avoidance of those things.*
> 
> I am not at all co-dependent. I'm very independent and highly value my freedom and autonomy. Some 9's may be co-dependent, but certainly not all. Different 9's will have different ways of avoiding unpleasantness. Some may seek the company of others and depend on being with them to maintain their inner peace. I'm more the opposite. I need my space and freedom in order to feel comfortable.



That makes sense! Thanks!


----------



## thegirlcandance (Jul 29, 2009)

Figure said:


> This is so interesting, I think you absolutely smacked the nail on the head with the topic.


That is such a 5 reaction. :tongue:

It is a nice take on it though. It kind of lead me to think back to MBTI and if, in terms of development, it technically works in the same way. I did hear someone comment once that everyone is capable of being every MBTI type if you choose to be. I should probably focus on just one system at a time though before I start to attempt crossing over ideas. :laughing:



> I've seen personal growth through the enneagram as having you actually try to get in touch with the core that your integration point integrates to. In other words, start from Podunk Mississippi, shoot for Boston, and reach New York. As a 5, I find that shooting to give to other people out of genuine care actually makes me more of a leader than focusing on trying to be embodied on its own. Maybe my experience is related to the second fix integrating, who knows. But it is a really interesting way of thinking of personal development through type.


What do you mean by to be embodied on its own?


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

thegirlcandance said:


> That is such a 5 reaction. :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by to be embodied on its own?


A lot of times when you read about ways to get out of a rut with your type, the description says to try doing things that correspond with your integration type. 

When I find myself getting too detached, I do things to get back into my body - lift weights, go for a run, play tennis, practical things that need to be done, etc. This does make things clearer, but I'm finding that doing kind things for other people, like a healthy _2_​ would actually helps more. I was curious to know if others had experienced the same thing.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

I have no idea what a 6's "inner survival guide", but for me it's always reviewing information and double checking it. To get other people's opinions on things, and to do a fuckton of research. The opposite of this would to be following my own gut, or intuitions. I.E. "going into things without a solid foundation" and such.


----------



## thegirlcandance (Jul 29, 2009)

Figure said:


> A lot of times when you read about ways to get out of a rut with your type, the description says to try doing things that correspond with your integration type.
> 
> When I find myself getting too detached, I do things to get back into my body - lift weights, go for a run, play tennis, practical things that need to be done, etc. This does make things clearer, but I'm finding that doing kind things for other people, like a healthy _2_​ would actually helps more. I was curious to know if others had experienced the same thing.


What do you mean by integration type? :tongue: Sorry I'm still just gradually getting a whole on this personality model. Haha.


I don't know about if there are trends in that with the 5, but I'll comment that from a general psychological point of view I can see that as being a good way to get re-balanced. Fives can tend to be in their head a lot, so doing some exercise to get more in the body again and then doing some sort of "helper" role to get into the more giving-emotional part that be good just for general psychological well-being.

Actually, I'll go so far as to say that I can see that beneficial to everyone regardless of type. Everyone can benefit by doing things to get in touch with the body again and then to help one another to gain some emotional fulfillment. It can certainly be a different path of achieving that with each type though.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

My inner survival guide: "Understanding is god."
My other inner survival guide: "Clear vision is next to godliness."

If you put the two together, it means that the highest principle for me is understanding anything. I seek such an understanding because it guards me in every significant way against helplessness - the more expansive and detailed explanatory power and understanding I have, the more I feel empowered to the point where I _could_ do anything.

The second highest principle is a clear vision, because on a clear vision rests the ability to garner this kind of understanding. If I cannot see a thing in full, from level to level of its existence, how can I hope to understand it? Seeing is empowering in its own right.

In truth, I developed the second principle before the first, in line with my cognitive development, so my first priority was to see through the world, and my second to understand it with greater and greater formulative capacity alongside my depth. The two began to mesh around middle/high school and have gotten entangled to the point where I could see them, if I wished, within the same concept of vision as understanding.


----------



## Bluity (Nov 12, 2012)

Figure said:


> When I find myself getting too detached, I do things to get back into my body - lift weights, go for a run, play tennis, practical things that need to be done, etc. This does make things clearer, but I'm finding that doing kind things for other people, like a healthy _2_​ would actually helps more. I was curious to know if others had experienced the same thing.


It is the same with me. Working out, doing chores, or volunteering with a group helps to unturtle me out of my head. I speculate on whether Two is in my tritype since I fall easily into the helper role. Either way, I've noticed that whether I'm washing the dishes or working with a group, I'm still doing something, and it's that doing that anchors me back into the physical world. I learned more about myself working with others in the real world than I did theorizing in my head.


----------



## thegirlcandance (Jul 29, 2009)

Flatliner said:


> My inner survival guide: "Understanding is god."
> My other inner survival guide: "Clear vision is next to godliness."
> 
> If you put the two together, it means that the highest principle for me is understanding anything. I seek such an understanding because it guards me in every significant way against helplessness - the more expansive and detailed explanatory power and understanding I have, the more I feel empowered to the point where I _could_ do anything.
> ...


Gosh, that does make me go back to wondering if I'm a 5 a bit. I don't think I really recognized it in myself until my current boyfriend one time commented "you don't have to understand everything". I hate taking data and I do daydream a lot though (and that's been consistent my whole life). This Enneagram thing is such a complicated process. Aghh


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

thegirlcandance said:


> Gosh, that does make me go back to wondering if I'm a 5 a bit. I don't think I really recognized it in myself until my current boyfriend one time commented "you don't have to understand everything". I hate taking data and I do daydream a lot though (and that's been consistent my whole life). This Enneagram thing is such a complicated process. Aghh


Have you filled out a type-me thread? I can take a look.

5's motivation is competency/understanding/knowledge-oriented through an avaricious mechanism - because without holding on tight this way the type basically feels helpless when stuck in its pattern.


----------



## thegirlcandance (Jul 29, 2009)

Flatliner said:


> Have you filled out a type-me thread? I can take a look.
> 
> 5's motivation is competency/understanding/knowledge-oriented through an avaricious mechanism - because without holding on tight this way the type basically feels helpless when stuck in its pattern.


Yeah I did. Most everyone on there said 9w1 and thought 4 was my fix though one believed possibly a 2 fix. The first time I ever took a test I got 5w4. I don't know. It's so easy to relate to all of them or believe I'm none at all. LOL. For the time being, I'm figuring I'll try on the 9w1 sx/sp and "see if it fits".


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

thegirlcandance said:


> Yeah I did. Most everyone on there said 9w1 and thought 4 was my fix though one believed possibly a 2 fix. The first time I ever took a test I got 5w4. I don't know. It's so easy to relate to all of them or believe I'm none at all. LOL. For the time being, I'm figuring I'll try on the 9w1 sx/sp and "see if it fits".


OK. Fair enough.


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

thegirlcandance said:


> The 9, for instance, will tend to easily relate to each person and accommodate, yet have a little awareness for who they are and what they want. (Personally, I consistently find the 9 type to be so particularly tricky to grasp though because it just sounds like a co-dependent individual to me).


 @_Silveresque_ already addressed this, but I wanted to add that I have Helen Palmer's book, _The Enneagram in Love and Work_, and I feel like she focuses a lot on Nines taking on others' agendas. So yeah, if you're coming from her description specifically, Nine is going to sound quite codependent, like Nines don't know who they are or define themselves by the people in their lives. While that may be true in some cases, it's simply not true for all Nines.



Figure said:


> A lot of times when you read about ways to get out of a rut with your type, the description says to try doing things that correspond with your integration type.
> 
> When I find myself getting too detached, I do things to get back into my body - lift weights, go for a run, play tennis, practical things that need to be done, etc. This does make things clearer, but I'm finding that doing kind things for other people, like a healthy _2_​ would actually helps more. I was curious to know if others had experienced the same thing.


I'm curious as to how this might work for the 369 growth path, because if you overshoot your growth, you end up in your disintegration area - for instance, I'm a 9, so if I bypass my integration point of 3 I end up at 6, where I disintegrate to. As you said, this may have something to do with your second fix integrating, or perhaps even your instinctual variant stacking - it's a pretty interesting concept, I'd be interested to see whether it plays out in other types as well.

I thought it was Helen Palmer (although leafing through the Nine section I can't seem to find it anywhere, grr!) that suggested less of an absolute path of disintegration and integration, that Nines are connected to both Sixes and Threes, that it is more a matter of whether we connect at those types' high or low points. Whether that applies in the same way to the non-369 growth path, I don't know, but I really liked the concept - if anyone knows where I might have run across it, please let me know; I'd like to review it some more.



thegirlcandance said:


> Yeah I did. Most everyone on there said 9w1 and thought 4 was my fix though one believed possibly a 2 fix. The first time I ever took a test I got 5w4. I don't know. It's so easy to relate to all of them or believe I'm none at all. LOL. For the time being, I'm figuring I'll try on the 9w1 sx/sp and "see if it fits".


Heh, Nines are sort of known for being able to see a little bit in each type that can relate to them (see my signature). Enneagram takes a TON of reading to go through to be sure of your type, because there are cross-type similarities (for instance, it was easy to confuse my so/sx Three former roommate with a Seven), that you can mistake in simpler and/or shorter descriptions.

While you are searching, I would highly recommend changing your type to unknown - both so that you don't get attached to a certain label, and so that you don't confuse others who are also trying to identify their type if it turns out you aren't a Nine.

As for Fives and Nines specifically, here is some helpful information:


* *








Grey said:


> Type Five-Type Nine
> A detailed comparison and contrast between Fives and Nines is warranted because so many Nines mistakenly think that they are Fives; typically, the misidentification almost never happens the other way around. Particularly if they are well educated and intelligent, average male Nines tend to think that they are Fives. (As noted in the discussion of Twos, average female Nines tend to think that they are Twos.)
> Of all the personality types, Nines have the most difficulty identifying which type they are because their sense of self is undefined. Average Nines have little sense of who they are apart from those they have identified with; hence, they are usually at a loss to know where to begin to find their type. (As we have seen, either they think they are Fives or Twos or they see a little of themselves in all the types and make no further effort at identifying themselves. If they have no guidance, Nines in this predicament usually shrug their shoulders and give up on the Enneagram and more important, on acquiring self-knowledge.)
> Even relatively healthy Nines still have a somewhat diffused sense of self because it is based on their capacity to be receptive to others—and to be unself-conscious. Moreover, average Nines have problems identifying their type because doing so arouses anxiety, something completely anathema to them. Whatever disturbs their peace of mind is ignored or met with a blind eye. They avoid introspection in favor of entertaining comforting notions about themselves, whatever they may be. Maintaining an undefined understanding of themselves, and thus, maintaining their emotional comfort, is more important to average Nines than acquiring deeper insights.
> ...





cyamitide said:


> *How Fives Pay Attention*
> 
> A Five's isolation does not depend solely on withdrawal into privacy, or even on putting up emotional walls. The psychic isolation of the type can be seen as the habit of disengaging from feelings in order to observe. This habit of attention can become particularly obvious in stress, intimacy, or unpredictable situations that demand a spontaneous response. In extreme cases of detachment, a Five can attempt to disappear by freezing attention at a spot located just outside of the physical body.
> 
> ...





cyamitide said:


> *How Nines Pay Attention*
> 
> When Nines "go on automatic," they can complete complicated tasks without paying conscious attention to what their hands and bodies are doing. We all have the ability to learn skills and to perform them mechanically. For example, there is the common experience of "waking up" upon arriving home, with no recollection of having made the drive. There is also the example of speed typists, who report that they can fantasize or think about a problem, while turning out reams of accurate copy at 90 wpm.
> The trick for the typists is to type without reading the material. They section off just enough attention to get the mechanics of the job done, while simultaneously ruminating about other things. This style of attention can be called coprocessing, a way of doing more than one mental operation at the same time.
> ...





Memphisto said:


> 9 vs 5: Nines are drawn to comforting thoughts as opposed to fives who are mentally intense, strong-minded, and arguementative, and drawn to disturbing thoughts. Fives like to argue for sport while nines don't want to bother with winning an arguement since it means getting angry which feels unpleasant. Fives unlike nines put a premium on what they say being well thought-out. Nines have a bias to simplify whereas fives have a bias to complexify. Nines have an elastic cognition while fives are constrained by their internal logic. Nine thinking is involved with generalities whereas five thinking is highly concentrated, penetrating, and almost microscopic in its focus. Nines are more "present" physically. Nines see being united and coming together in a positive light.





timeless said:


> (Timeless, please forgiving me for rearranging and trimming your description for my purposes!)
> 
> *VIII. Comparison within Triads*​
> *Within the Head/Body/Image Triads:*
> ...





MBTI Enthusiast said:


> Observers and Mediators are considered look-alike types because both types can be retracted and introverted, thoughtful and unobtrusive and may even seem to be invisible. Both can pull back from being overly influenced by their surroundings. *They differ in that Observers habitually detach from others and assert their boundaries in self-protection, wheareas Mediators are the least able to detach from others; they habitually blend with others and go along with others to keep life harmonious and comfortable.*
> 
> Source: Daniels, David N., and Virginia Ann. Price. _The Essential Enneagram: The Definitive Personality Test and Self-discovery Guide_. San Francisco: HarperSanFrancisco, 2000. Print.


----------



## thegirlcandance (Jul 29, 2009)

Napoleptic said:


> @_Silveresque_ already addressed this, but I wanted to add that I have Helen Palmer's book, _The Enneagram in Love and Work_, and I feel like she focuses a lot on Nines taking on others' agendas. So yeah, if you're coming from her description specifically, Nine is going to sound quite codependent, like Nines don't know who they are or define themselves by the people in their lives. While that may be true in some cases, it's simply not true for all Nines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the input! Yeah I have that book by Helen Palmer -- I love that book and I have another one of her's on the way. 

Generally and honestly speaking, I'm about 90% sure that I'm 9w1 sx/sp. It may sound a bit flakey, but its just more of an intuitive feeling I get whenever I hear about and read through any of the descriptions. No one other one resonates and "flows" with me so well. What I'm attempting now is mostly to just understand it better from a logical and theory structure perspective.
So I guess I'm kind of working in reverse from the method most people take. :laughing: That's mostly how my path of learning my MBTI type worked out as well.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

Silveresque said:


> 9's are not necessarily accommodating either. This will depend on the individual. 9's tend to appear accommodating on the surface. To some it may even look like they are going along with things they don't really want to do. But 9's will mostly go along with things when they have to or when they genuinely don't mind (though it may be in some cases that sloth has made them not mind). But if they really don't want to do something, they won't go along with it. 9's may not always know what they want, but they do know what they _don't_ want, and can be quite stubborn in their avoidance of those things.


oh my gawsh this is so me :laughing:


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Silveresque said:


> This is not true for all 9's. It's stereotypes like this that made it hard for me to see that I was a 9. 9's are not necessarily any less self-aware than other types. The term "self-forgetting" is rather misleading and has reinforced this stereotype. It is not really that 9's are forgetting themselves, rather they are tuning out pain, stress, and unpleasantness, and as a consequences they are not very present to their lives. Sloth allows them to easily give up on their desires when they become inconvenient, and that, not a lack of self-awareness, is why they may not know what they want. 9's may have very few desires because in their attempt to protect themselves from stress and pain, they have given up on most desires.
> 
> 9's are not necessarily accommodating either. This will depend on the individual. 9's tend to appear accommodating on the surface. To some it may even look like they are going along with things they don't really want to do. But 9's will mostly go along with things when they have to or when they genuinely don't mind (though it may be in some cases that sloth has made them not mind). But if they really don't want to do something, they won't go along with it. 9's may not always know what they want, but they do know what they _don't_ want, and can be quite stubborn in their avoidance of those things.
> 
> I am not at all co-dependent. I'm very independent and highly value my freedom and autonomy. Some 9's may be co-dependent, but certainly not all. Different 9's will have different ways of avoiding unpleasantness. Some may seek the company of others and depend on being with them to maintain their inner peace. I'm more the opposite. I need my space and freedom in order to feel comfortable.


Thanks for saying this! I'm a Four, but I have a pretty strong Nine in my triad. I relate to this a LOT. When I was younger, I had very little self-esteem and felt very powerless to make my own choices, so I did often end up going along with a lot of things I didn't want to do (but I'd take my anger out in other unhealthy ways, throw tantrums to my mom but no one else, etc). I think, partially for that reason, I have become VERY... anti.... um.... doing-things-I-don't-wanna-do, haha. 

I am SO stubborn. I do not want to feel trapped so I will avoid anything that I'm not at least okay with. I isolate myself for a number of reasons, but partially to get away from making obligations, which would disrupt my "inner peace"... lol. Also I end up procrastinating a lot for this reason.

Now as far as interpersonal confrontation goes. It's true I'll avoid it when I can, IF it seems that the confrontation will lead to a lot of emotional sourness. But it's kind of complicated. I'm an INFP, so I'm fi-dominant, and I'm a four. I have strong reflexes and reactions to what does or doesn't resonate well with me. If something rubs me the wrong way, I will pull inwards to protect my feelings and keep them from vulnerability. I also have Five in tri-type, and I'll often pull inwards to try to understand things better. I don't want to assert myself on a topic unless I'm confident that I have a solid understanding on the innerworkings, and how to best explain myself. Then there's my Nine, which makes me want things to keep progressing smoothly so I can see where they go and improvise (as opposed to getting hung up on technicalities or disturbances that may not matter in the long run). 

But while I may not be the first voice of dissent in most situations, that doesn't mean *I* don't know where I stand. And it doesn't mean I'll go along with or agree with something that conflicts with my principles. I just have to be very passionate or confident before I'll bother speaking up about some things, UNLESS it's something exceptionally consequential (because if so, then letting things keep going the "wrong" direction would ultimately cause more inner-disturbances). Oooor, if I am very comfortable with the person I'm speaking with, I will express myself more readily regardless.

I guess the bottom line is this. I like to improvise, I like to stay focused on the bigger picture, I hate getting caught up on needless details, I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings, I don't want my own to get hurt. So I strive to see different sides and understand them before reacting outwardly. I will affirm others because I think there is usually at least some value or insight to other perspectives, but that doesn't mean I'll fully accept or absorb the other views entirely. I just want to move on to what matters. In some ways those, I find this makes me more independent than the opposite.

Haha. I have a coworker who is a nine. He's got one of the funniest, quirkiest and definitive personalities that I know of. He'll avoid confrontation with people when he knows they won't listen anyway, or if it will cause more trouble than it's worth in a work environment. But he's my buddy, and he knows I'm very accepting, so he is constantly letting me in on his insights or "real opinions" (often very sarcastically) so I know they exist. It's just a matter of what makes sense to make public or not.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Silveresque said:


> 9's are not necessarily accommodating either. This will depend on the individual. 9's tend to appear accommodating on the surface. To some it may even look like they are going along with things they don't really want to do. But 9's will mostly go along with things when they have to or when they genuinely don't mind (though it may be in some cases that sloth has made them not mind). But if they really don't want to do something, they won't go along with it. 9's may not always know what they want, but they do know what they _don't_ want, and can be quite stubborn in their avoidance of those things.


Being accommodating--or not--for me has to do with inferior Fe--I'll go along with a lot of stuff mostly because I don't have a strong opinion one way or another--but if someone tries to get me to do something I don't want to do--aw, hell, no. But I think I confuse people by not saying "no" out loud. Not to make this thread all 9-centric, but do other 9s ever find that this passivity gets them into a lot of hot water or make potential problems arise?

PS--that 9 stubborn streak--I know it well. Type descriptions should address it more often.


----------



## thegirlcandance (Jul 29, 2009)

Ellis Bell said:


> Not to make this thread all 9-centric, but do other 9s ever find that this passivity gets them into a lot of hot water or make potential problems arise?
> 
> PS--that 9 stubborn streak--I know it well. Type descriptions should address it more often.


Does it create problems? Generally speaking, well of course it does cause (put bluntly) it's a fairly immature way of being. :tongue:

More personally and specifically though, I'd say that while it does create issues it really depends on the types of the people I'm with. Like, if the other person was a 2, for instance, then eventually it'd turn into the 2 blowing up and me being completely oblivious. With other types it might be that they kind of picked up on my motives without really needing it to be confronted, though it still creates some odd underlying tension and messy emotions in the relationship.


----------

